
Worrying - rbanffy
https://www.onebigfluke.com/2018/01/worrying.html
======
JustSomeNobody
> My approach is to ask them to "worry on my behalf" about the goal. Worrying
> is anticipating problems before they happen. Worrying is not taking for
> granted that everything will continue as planned. Worrying is finding and
> fixing bugs before anyone else notices. Worrying is being pessimistic about
> the quality of our codebase and the stability of our infrastructure.
> Worrying is identifying and mitigating risks in advance. Worrying is
> verifying the strength of relationships with more communication. Worrying on
> my behalf is considering everything that might go wrong so I don't have to.
> This is what I expect from people who take on responsibilities.

This isn't worrying, this is managing.

Don't tell people to worry. Worrying is detrimental to their health. If I
can't do something about something right now, there's no point thinking about
it. However, if I can do something, there's absolutely no reason to worry
about it, just do it.

